# Google Offers Job To Artist Who Reminded Them Of Juneteenth



## Laela (Jul 1, 2019)

*Google Offers Job to Davian Chester, the Artist Who Created the Viral Juneteenth Doodle*
Published on June 27, 2019
*Brittani Hunter, MBA*
LinkedIn Top Voice - Founder, CEO of MogulMillennial

**originally shared on Mogul Millennial**
In the new age of technology, social media networks like Twitter and Instagram are serving as effective recruiting channels.

In addition, often times talented candidates are finding jobs without applying the traditional way. These candidates are being recruited by employers through social media because of their highly engaged profiles that display their expertise and skills. Just a few months ago, we shared a story of Tim Salau, a Millennial influencer who was recruited by Microsoft through a LinkedIn DM_ (yes, it goes down in the DM in business too)_.

Recently, artist Davian Chester was offered a job by Google after his photo of his Juneteenth doodle went viral.

Google is known for making creative doodles for holidays and historical milestones, but when they somehow _forgot_ to commemorate Juneteenth, Chester decided to take matters into his own hands.






“I was planning on making an art piece for it anyway, but I noticed Google did not do anything at all. And for a large company like that to create doodles for literally everything under the sun and have nothing at all today, I thought it was odd, ” Chester shared.

“I feel it’s very important for us to know as much as we can about our ancestors,” Chester said. “So I feel Juneteenth is already something that isn’t being spread across as much as it should be.

The sketch of a Black person’s hands breaking free of shackles formed to spell out the word “Google” went viral and by the end of the day had been shared by hundreds of thousands of users on social media.

Chester’s talent and viral post ended up getting the attention of tech giant Google. On June 24th, just 5 days after his doodle went viral, Chester revealed on Facebook that Google offered him a job.





You can keep up with Chester’s body of work on his personal Instagram page real_toons. In the meantime, one of the biggest lessons that you can learn from Chester is that by being your authentic self and not being afraid to show your talent, it’ll leave room for opportunities to come your way.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Jul 1, 2019)

Awww so happy for him


----------



## weaveadiva (Jul 3, 2019)

See, social media CAN be used for good. Congrats.


----------

